# What choke/load combo do you guys use??



## dlip

What brand, and constriction(in number or in name) of choke do you guys use? And what loads? This is my first year back into turkey hunting in a few years and I have a new gun, so I needto find a new extended choke tube.


----------



## oatsboy

federal copper 6's= dead tom<=40 yrds.
save your time and $
no other variable matters


----------



## Sasha and Abby

dlip said:


> What brand, and constriction(in number or in name) of choke do you guys use? And what loads? This is my first year back into turkey hunting in a few years and I have a new gun, so I need to find a new extended choke tube.


Why do you need a choke tube - you probably have not even bothered to pattern the FULL choke you have.

Seriously, I have killed a truck load of turkeys over several states, and I always laugh at the people that think they cannot kill a bird unless you have an aftermarket choke tube. Every full choked gun I shoot will throw killing patterns out to at least 55 yards with the proper ammo... some further. And all with FACTORY full choke or tubes.

Get out there and see which load your gun likes.


----------



## dlip

I pulled a pretty good pattern out of my old factory tubes in my older 870, I just figured with all of the turkey sales going on, maybe I could get a good steal for a good choke tube. Nothing wrong with that. I also agree you can kill turkeys wiht factory tubes, just seeing what people think.


----------



## Sasha and Abby

Take your new gun out there and burn up some powder. I rarely see two guns that shoot the same load well. Besides, it will give you a good excuse to get out and shoot!!!!!!!!!!! :beer:


----------



## Remington 7400

I have 2 guns that I turkey hunt with.

Mossberg 500, shoot a HS Strut Undertaker tube .665 diamater and 3 inch Federal Flite Control #6s.

Mossberg 835, shoot a Kicks Gobblin' Thunder .675 diamater and 3 1/2 inch Winchester Supreme #6s, or with the Factory tube it likes 3 1/2 inch Federal Flite Control #5s.


----------



## mossy512

I use a Mossberg 500 20" barrel Mossberg .670 XXFull choke Remington Premeir 3" turkey magnums in no. 5. Took a nice 2 yr old 2 yrs ago @ 50yds. As for your gun the only thing I can suggest is find a choke you like and pattern different loads to see what shoots best in your gun. None of us can tell you what your gun likes best, all we can tell you is what our guns like. Good luck


----------



## siucowboy

I use a patternmaster tube and 3.5" Remington Hevi Shot #6's....although I'll be the first to admit this is probably overkill. I like the patternmaster cause it's not that _tight_ of a pattern, it's a DENSE pattern. I don't care to kill turkeys at 50 yards, but I do get irritated if I miss a bird at 15 cause my pattern is the size of an orange....I want a consitent dense pattern with some room for error on a bobbing or suddenly moving head, I've never had to shoot a bird more than 30 yards, but that depends a lot on the type of terrain you hunt in.

Oh and again probably overkill, but I needed a summer project...my turkey gun started it's life as a Remington 11-87 SuperMag in black synthetic...then I cut off the barrel to 20", installed new screw in tubes, took off the orginal buttstock and added a pistol grip tactical stock. Then I added Wilson Ghost ring sights with a tritium front blade. I'm not sure why peep type or ghost ring sights haven't become more popular for turkey hunting...I love mine, I'll never trade it for anything else...more precise than a bead or iron (or fiber optic) sights and no batteries to run low light a red dot, and no scope to fog up or lose a turkey in.

I know I'm a hypocrit since I built a gun more aimed towards the trend of tight small patterns and precise aiming but I killed a lot of turkeys with a plain old remington 870 express for years had some extra cash and wanted a dedicated gun for turkeys...


----------

